# Windows 8- Zocken?



## Hardware_hunter (26. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

Habe über Windows 8 noch nicht so wirklich was gutes gehört und bin mir unsicher, was es den nun werden soll. Spielemäßig zocke ich gerne Aktuelles und ein paar 5 Jahre alte spiele. Außerdem möchte ich Blu Ray's gucken. Was ist denn nun besser?  Windows 8 oder 7?

Danke für eure Hilfe
MfG


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. Dezember 2012)

Bei WinFuture gibt es eine 90 Tage Testversion von Windows 8 32 bit. Da hast du genügend Zeit zum probieren. Aktuelle Spiele müssten eigentlich gehen. Ich habe keine Spiele auf meiner Win8 Demo, aber es ist nicht so schlecht wie alle sagen. Es sind die Verbesserungen unter der Haube, die mich interessieren. Doch insgesamt gesehen fahre ich mit Win7 besser.


----------



## Nazzy (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann mit windows 8 alles problemlos spielen. Auch ältere titel


----------



## sirbenni1993 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hey,...

Also Ich habe Windows 8 64Bit drauf, die Pro Version, und alle Spiele (Crysis 2, Sims 3, Metro 2033, Far Cry 3,) u.s.w Laufen alle ohne Probleme...

Hoffe konnte dir helfen...


----------



## Telmur (26. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir läuft auch alles mit Win8 64-Bit, ich kann mich da gar nicht drüber beschweren 
Aber! Probieren geht über Studieren


----------



## Hardware_hunter (26. Dezember 2012)

Ok dann werde ich mir auch Windows 8 holen 

Hauptsache Anno 2070 und mein heiß geliebtes Gothic 3 läuft problemlos drauf 

Danke


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du Win7 hast, gibt es keinen rationalen Grund um auf Win8 umzusteigen. 
Außer dir gefällt das PC Feindliche (Tablet/Handy) Design von Win8 viel besser 
Spiele laufen nicht besser auf Win8, gibt sogar einige die gar nicht starten wollen, oder Fehlerhaft laufen (besonders etwas ältere), manche haben auch weniger FPS (einige wenige sogar über 30%).
Die sonstigen Verbesserungen die Win8 beinhaltet sind vernachlässigbar, wenn nicht sogar sinnlos.
Teste es, aber kaufe es dir nicht wenn du nicht wirklich etwas darin findest was du unbedingt haben willst.


----------



## doodlez (26. Dezember 2012)

bisher kein spiel gefunden was nicht ging auf win 8


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Dezember 2012)

Weil du natürlich auch alle Spiele hast


----------



## Hardware_hunter (27. Dezember 2012)

Also doch lieber Windows 7?!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Dezember 2012)

Teste doch einfach Win8, als Zweites Betriebssystem für eine weile, wie bereits gesagt kann man es einige Zeit Kostenlos Testen.


----------



## doodlez (27. Dezember 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4846859 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil du natürlich auch alle Spiele hast


 
alle natürlich nicht aber allein über 80 steamspiele die alle wunderbar funktionieren


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Dezember 2012)

@TE
Lies dir die Beiträge von Incredible Alk durch, die Sprechen mir jedenfalls aus der Seele.
•http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...9-angebliches-dev-build-9622-aufgetaucht.html


----------



## Zephyr (27. Dezember 2012)

Win8 ist geschmackssache, was Design und neue bzw veränderte Funktionen angeht. Was Performance und Funktionalität von Spielen angeht, hab ich bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht und bin voll zufrieden.
Bilde Dir am besten eine eigene Meinung mittels der Testversion. Danach kannst du entscheiden was dir besser gefällt


----------



## Nazzy (27. Dezember 2012)

Wenn man noch kein win 7 hat, dann kann man Win 8 eine Chance geben, zumal es nur 30 euro kostet.

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store...400400?tduid=037a4ce4bf4fad7491c4840d96a0d13f


----------



## Stern1710 (30. Dezember 2012)

nur einige wenige spiele laufen nicht unter win8 z.b risen 2 und gothic 4 arcania

Gan mal einen Arktikel darüber in der PC-Games


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir laufen auch alle Spiele die ich habe auf Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit. 
Programme laufen auch alle ohne Probleme, und Win 8 läuft in meinen Augen flüssiger und schneller als 7. 
Bei Spielen habe ich auch ein wenig mehr fps als unter 7.

Desweiteren kostet Win 8 ja auch deutlich weniger als 7, teste es vorher mal wie oben schon erwähnt.
Kann zu Windows 8 nix negatives sagen.


----------



## Stern1710 (30. Dezember 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Bei mir laufen auch alle Spiele die ich habe auf Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit.
> Programme laufen auch alle ohne Probleme, und Win 8 läuft in meinen Augen flüssiger und schneller als 7.
> Bei Spielen habe ich auch ein wenig mehr fps als unter 7.
> 
> ...



Kann mich der Meining nur anschließen. Weis ganz erlich nicht, warum alle so über win8 herziehen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Dezember 2012)

> Weis ganz erlich nicht, warum alle so über win8 herziehen


Na dann bist du ja bestens aufgehoben bei Win8 
Denn eine Acht ist doch immer besser als eine Sieben, nicht wahr


----------



## FrozenLayer (30. Dezember 2012)

Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Also doch lieber Windows 7?!


 Nur für Spiele lohnt sich ein Umstieg auf Win8 nicht, aber sie werden darauf nicht schlechter laufen als auf Win7. Im großen und ganzen etwa die gleiche Kompatibilität wie bei Win7.


----------



## PhilSe (30. Dezember 2012)

Lohnt sich das Win 8 überhaupt für normale Maus-Tastatur-Zocker-PC-Nutzer oder wäre das nur war für All-In-One PCs mit Touchscreen wegen der neuen Metro Oberfläche...!?!?


----------



## FrozenLayer (30. Dezember 2012)

PhilSe schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das Win 8 überhaupt für normale Maus-Tastatur-Zocker-PC-Nutzer oder wäre das nur war für All-In-One PCs mit Touchscreen wegen der neuen Metro Oberfläche...!?!?


 Je nach Prioritäten würde sich das natürlich auch für Zocker lohnen, Metro lässt sich wunderbar und schnell mit Maus und Tastatur bedienen.


----------



## PhilSe (30. Dezember 2012)

Hab da so meine Zweifel, als die erste Beta rauskam hatte ich die ma kurz drauf...Nedmal 5 Std. oder so weil ich da gar nicht mit zurecht kam.

Im mOm. gibt es das OS ja sehr günstig und ich überlege es für zukunftige PCs zu kaufen, allerdings is ja schon wieder Windows Blue in Ansprache also wird Win8 au nur wie Vista nen Lückenfüller, deswegen wohl au so günstig, das nachher kein Gemecker der Anwender kommt wenn in 3 Monaten schon wieder nen neues OS kommt


----------



## Zephyr (30. Dezember 2012)

PhilSe schrieb:


> Hab da so meine Zweifel, als die erste Beta rauskam hatte ich die ma kurz drauf...Nedmal 5 Std. oder so weil ich da gar nicht mit zurecht kam.
> 
> Im mOm. gibt es das OS ja sehr günstig und ich überlege es für zukunftige PCs zu kaufen, allerdings is ja schon wieder Windows Blue in Ansprache also wird Win8 au nur wie Vista nen Lückenfüller, deswegen wohl au so günstig, das nachher kein Gemecker der Anwender kommt wenn in 3 Monaten schon wieder nen neues OS kommt


 
Die Beta hatte ich in der Firma mal angetestet, als sowieso nicht so viel zu tun war. Besonders gut war der erste Eindruck wirklich nicht und aus Zeitgründen konnte ich mich dann auch nicht weiter damit beschäftigen. Mittlerweile bin ich aber voll zufrieden, die Bedienung ist sehr angenehm und obwohl mir Win7 auch gefallen hat, kommt das vermutlich nicht mehr ins Haus 
Ist Geschmackssache, manchen gefällts, einigen nicht. Was die Bedienung angeht, wird man von MS ein bisschen ins lauwarme bis kalte Wasser geworfen. Aber wenn man sich informiert, ist das absolut kein Problem und schnell zu begreifen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. Dezember 2012)

PhilSe schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das Win 8 überhaupt für normale Maus-Tastatur-Zocker-PC-Nutzer oder wäre das nur war für All-In-One PCs mit Touchscreen wegen der neuen Metro Oberfläche...!?!?


 
Warum sollte es sich nicht lohnen?

Metro lässt sich super per Maus bedienen, man nutzt mit Maus Tastatur einfach die Metro Oberfläsche, Apps nicht so häufig wie an einen Touschreen oder Windows Tab dingens.

Habe bei mir im Metro-Startmenü ein par Verknüpfungen für Desktop Apps, und über die Metro App Steam Tile Verknüpfungen zu meinen meist gespielten Steam Games, muss sie dann nicht erst raussuchen bei Steam^^, außerdem sehen die Bilder schön aus.

Zu Windows Blue, was ich darüber gelesen habe, soll es jetzt jedes Jahr ein solches Windows "Update" geben, gibs doch bei Mac OS auch, Windows Blue (8.1?) soll aber nur ganz wenig kosten denke dann also unter 20€, wenn nicht sogar kostenlos sein was ich eher denke. Vielleicht lösen diese jährlichen Updates dann das Service Pack ab, und sind gratis?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2012)

Windows ab jetzt immer gratis?
Wovon träumst du nachts. 

Die jährlichen Updaten gelten meiner Meinung nach nur für die ARM Version, da Microsoft auf diesem Markt Konkurrenten hat, auf dem Desktop Markt haben sie eigentlich keine.


----------



## PhilSe (30. Dezember 2012)

Also das mit kostenlosem jährlichen Updates is doch nur Lockmittel das alle unentschlossenen nun noch für die 30€ das Win 8 kaufen, und damit bitterbös auf die Schnauze fliegen *sorry* wenn dann nächstes Jahr das Windows Blue (Oder wie auch immer) dann wieder für normale 130€ oder so kommt


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. Dezember 2012)

PhilSe schrieb:


> Also das mit kostenlosem jährlichen Updates is doch nur Lockmittel das alle unentschlossenen nun noch für die 30€ das Win 8 kaufen, und damit bitterbös auf die Schnauze fliegen *sorry* wenn dann nächstes Jahr das Windows Blue (Oder wie auch immer) dann wieder für normale 130€ oder so kommt


 
Wenn die Updates gratis sein werden, also Windows Blue, dann wird es sicherlich Windows 8 evt. auch 7 (Dann mit neuinstallation) benötiegen damit man es installieren kann. Windows Blue wird sicherlich keine 130€ kosten, entweder es ist gratis für Win 8 Besitzer, oder es kostet etwas um die 30€.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (1. Januar 2013)

Hab jetzt doch Windows 7 Home 64Bit genommen  Windows 8 ist nicht mit allen spielen Kompatibel und hat noch so seine Krankheiten. Dann warte ich lieber noch 2 Jahre


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Januar 2013)

Schlaue Entscheidung, Du, Ich und viele andere hoffen das es Win9 wieder richten wird.
Denn jedes Zweite BS von MS ist Gut ... wie immer, komisch, ist aber so


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Januar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4862845 schrieb:
			
		

> Schlaue Entscheidung, Du, Ich und viele andere hoffen das es Win9 wieder richten wird.
> Denn jedes Zweite BS von MS ist Gut ... wie immer, komisch, ist aber so


 
Was habt ihr den alle gegen Windows 8?, es ist schneller, flüssiger und (meine Meinung!) schöner.
Hab auch nicht verstanden was ihr alle gegen Vista hattet, XP lief garnicht erst auf meinen neuen PC, Vista lief problemlos.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (2. Januar 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Was habt ihr den alle gegen Windows 8?, es ist schneller, flüssiger und (meine Meinung!) schöner.
> Hab auch nicht verstanden was ihr alle gegen Vista hattet, XP lief garnicht erst auf meinen neuen PC, Vista lief problemlos.



Weil Vista Arbeitsspeicher gefressen hat wie sonst was. Außerdem ist Windows 8 Hauptsächlich für Touch gedacht...


----------



## meik19081999 (2. Januar 2013)

Jap der pc bei mir hat immer noch vista  nur windows frisst 2,3 gb nonstop is sehr viel für os


----------



## Zephyr (2. Januar 2013)

Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Weil Vista Arbeitsspeicher gefressen hat wie sonst was. Außerdem ist Windows 8 Hauptsächlich für Touch gedacht...


 
Die Elemente, die für Touch-Displays ausgelegt sind, benutze ich sehr selten und die Metro-Oberfläche (oder wie sie nun offiziell heißt), lässt sich deaktivieren. Es ist meiner Meinung nach alles noch bedienbar und nichts wirklich sehr schwer zu finden, wenn man sich damit mal ein bisschen auseinandergesetzt hat. 

Dennoch ist es Geschmackssache. Manch einem gefällt es wie mir sehr gut, manch anderem gefällt es gar nicht. Da braucht man nicht krampfhaft versuchen jemandem vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen, allerdings sollte man sich genügend mit Win8 auseinandersetzen, bevor man alles von Grund auf schlecht redet (ist an niemanden persönlich gerichtet, keine Sorge )

Dass nur jede zweite Windows-Version gut ist, sehe ich nicht so, wenn man nur die Desktop-Versionen berücksichtigt und ARM, CE, Server-Versionen ignoriert:




98SE | 1998 | +
ME | 2000 | -
2000 | 2000 | +
XP | 2001 | +
Vista | 2007 | -
7 | 2009 | +
8 | 2012 | +
So ist jedenfalls meine Meinung. Win 95 hab ich nicht berücksichtigt, da ich mit 6 Jahren noch nicht wirklich viel damit anfangen konnte  Aber ich hatte einige Systeme mit Win98SE und 2000 und habe vor allem beruflich noch damit zu tun, deshalb konnte ich mir darüber eine Meinung bilden. Ab XP ist ja keine Frage, dass man sich damit sehr viel beschäftigt hat.
Kann jeder anders sehen, aber ich sehe diesen Trend nicht, dass jede zweite Win-Version schlecht ist.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Januar 2013)

Zephyr schrieb:


> [. . .]
> 
> Dass nur jede zweite Windows-Version gut ist, sehe ich nicht so, wenn man nur die Desktop-Versionen berücksichtigt und ARM, CE, Server-Versionen ignoriert:
> 
> ...


 
Yep, geht mir da ähnlich. Viel interessanter finde ich jedoch den hartnäckigen Glauben, daß mit Win 9 wieder alles "gut" wird. Wie auch immer man die Gerüchte über Windows "Blue" auslegt, eines wird hier immer wahrscheinlicher, MS hält am bisherigen Kurs fest, und arbeitet eher an den Details.
Ich benutze *StartIsBack 1.3* von *Tihiy*, der das noch vorhandene Startmenü wieder zu reaktivieren vermochte. So sehe ich TUIFKAM nur, wenn ich es wirklich brauche, und das ist extrem selten. Mehr dazu im Thread in meiner Sig .


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Januar 2013)

Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Weil Vista Arbeitsspeicher gefressen hat wie sonst was. Außerdem ist Windows 8 Hauptsächlich für Touch gedacht...



Ach und du meinst Windows 9 nicht?? MS mischt nun halt auf dem Tablet Markt mit. 

ich finde Windows 8 Super. Ausserdem ist es auch für Tastatur / Maus User nicht schlecht .. Und bisher kein Spiel gehabt was nicht lief 

Und mit der ModernUI findet man sowieso alles viel schneller und einfacher.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Januar 2013)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> [. . .]
> Und mit der ModernUI findet man sowieso alles viel schneller und einfacher.


 
Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Da ziemlich willkürlich automatisch angepinnt wird, kann das schnell ein heilloses Ducheinander werden. Manche Programme sind mit einem halben Dutzend Tiles vertreten, nebenbei etliche Uninstall-Tiles. Da ich den Startscreen nicht nutze habe ich gerade mal vom "App"-Screen-Modus in den normalen Modus gewechselt (eine Funktion von *StartIsBack*);was für ein Wirrwar. Beim "alten" Startmenü habe ich das Problem nicht.


----------



## Zephyr (3. Januar 2013)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Da ziemlich willkürlich automatisch angepinnt wird, kann das schnell ein heilloses Ducheinander werden. Manche Programme sind mit einem halben Dutzend Tiles vertreten, nebenbei etliche Uninstall-Tiles. Da ich den Startscreen nicht nutze habe ich gerade mal vom "App"-Screen-Modus in den normalen Modus gewechselt (eine Funktion von *StartIsBack*);was für ein Wirrwar. Beim "alten" Startmenü habe ich das Problem nicht.


 
Da muss ich dir recht geben, das ist alles andere als optimal gelöst und wenn man nicht von Anfang an für Ordnung sorgt, steigt man schon nach ein paar Programminstallationen nur noch schwer durch. Aber wenn da ein bisschen Ordnung herrscht, ist es für mich sehr nützlich. Ich bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Januar 2013)

Zephyr schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir recht geben, das ist alles andere als optimal gelöst und wenn man nicht von Anfang an für Ordnung sorgt, steigt man schon nach ein paar Programminstallationen nur noch schwer durch. Aber wenn da ein bisschen Ordnung herrscht, ist es für mich sehr nützlich. Ich bin zufrieden damit.


 
Bei mir werden an sich nur die Windows-Apps dort aufgelistet, die ich partout nicht nutze, alles andere mache ich über das Startmenü (siehe Sig ).


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Januar 2013)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Da ziemlich willkürlich automatisch angepinnt wird, kann das schnell ein heilloses Ducheinander werden. Manche Programme sind mit einem halben Dutzend Tiles vertreten, nebenbei etliche Uninstall-Tiles. Da ich den Startscreen nicht nutze habe ich gerade mal vom "App"-Screen-Modus in den normalen Modus gewechselt (eine Funktion von *StartIsBack*);was für ein Wirrwar. Beim "alten" Startmenü habe ich das Problem nicht.



Also ich drücke Start Tippe ein was ich Suche und dann Drücke ich Enter  Also Exakt so wie bei Windows7.
Und durcheinander ist es bei mir nicht. Habe in der ModernUI nur die wichtigsten Programme gelistet die ich oft verwende.


----------

